# To TRX or not



## Muscles And Brains (7 Mar 2013)

Hi, A could of my friends are already in the forces and I decided to join (after looking at every possible NCM trade...)! I decided to with "Army Communication & Information Systems Specialist" in the Canadian Forces Primary Reserve. My question to this forum: should I use TRX, or weighted vests, ankle and wrists bracelets to train for the forces. Currently I aced my physical test with 59 pushups in 1 minute, 40 situps in minute, Step test level 9, 125 Heart Rate. I want to make sure that the physical aspect of the BMQ, SQ, and MOT courses are of no or very little trouble for me.


----------



## Mr.Neville (7 Mar 2013)

Wow, it sounds like you're in pretty good shape, you should have no problem with it. I've always heard that weighted vests and those kind of things can hurt your back in the long run. I would just keep doing whatever you are doing because it seems to be working. Eat healthy, and get exercise everyday, especially cardio. During most courses in the Forces especially BMQ you will be running... a lot... keep up the good work!


----------



## Muscles And Brains (7 Mar 2013)

Thanks for the compliment! Since I am in shape, there is no reason to worry! As for the hurting your back portion, it would if I would be just starting with that as a back exercise. I use to do weight lifting, so deadlifts that are in 300 lbs range, squats in 200 lb range etc... And I am starting slow, by walking 2 km to 4 km then do 1 km run and 3 km walk until I don't need to walk with it.


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Mar 2013)

You have a good level of fitness already, I wouldn't start changing up what you're doing without knowing what you're going to be doing. I didn't know the step test had 9 levels, isn't their only 3 stages? If you did the 20m shuttle run and got Stage 9, I'd suggest focusing on some cardio to get in line with your pushups and situps.


----------



## Muscles And Brains (8 Mar 2013)

You are correct, there are three stages. However, each stage encompasses 3 levels.


----------



## upandatom (5 Jun 2013)

Muscles And Brains said:
			
		

> Hi, A could of my friends are already in the forces and I decided to join (after looking at every possible NCM trade...)! I decided to with "Army Communication & Information Systems Specialist" in the Canadian Forces Primary Reserve. My question to this forum: should I use TRX, or weighted vests, ankle and wrists bracelets to train for the forces. Currently I aced my physical test with 59 pushups in 1 minute, 40 situps in minute, Step test level 9, 125 Heart Rate. I want to make sure that the physical aspect of the BMQ, SQ, and MOT courses are of no or very little trouble for me.



TRX is a great supplementary workout for the core, doing TRX 20-30 minutes a day will increase all aspects of fitness, (Even cardio) as your core is stronger makes it easier to run, lift, jump. 

I agree with what was said about the weighted vests, yeah stay away, youll do enough ruck marchs that your body will learn and adapt to doing forced marches. 

A big thing though is keep up with the running, going to CFSCE, youll run alot, youll do alot of card deck, mainly because in large groups its the easiest type of PT you can do. Not all about speed either, learn the catterpillar run, slow fast slow fast walk slow fast. 700 people running in twos can be quite humourus to watch and quite painful to be in. 

But good work!!!


----------



## rudlark (9 Aug 2013)

It is really tough but you need to be into a strict regime for this and require a good workout!!


----------

